# Goodreads.com



## gagoots (May 2, 2010)

Not sure this is the right board on which to post this, but does anyone use Goodreads?

I really love this site to keep track of all of my books, write and read reviews, do some trivia, etc.


----------



## gagoots (May 2, 2010)

Whoops. Sorry about the duplicate post...


----------



## moderan (May 2, 2010)

I used to, once upon a time. I've also used LibraryThing. Both have their uses.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 2, 2010)

A great site.  Probably the most powerful of the writer/reader sites.  I love their widget that lets you slap your bookshelf of titles up on other sites that accept HTML.

I recently listened to a "webinar" with two major publishing/agent guys who are really hip to both the traditional and New models of publishing and one of said the biggest changes that hit the industry were "sites that start with 'Goo'--Google and Goodreads"


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (May 3, 2010)

I've not really used either of those sites much.  I may have read some reviews on goodreads at one time, but that's it.  A lot of folks I know are pretty big on them, though.


----------



## moderan (May 3, 2010)

I just rejoined goodreads...the problem I had with LibraryThing was that I could only list 200 books without paying for membership. I was just getting started. Don't remember if goodreads has the same sort of limitation. If it doesn't, then I'll have more things to do when I have time on my hands.


----------



## gagoots (May 3, 2010)

I don't think that there's a book limit, certainly not at 200. The site works off of ads, although they don't seem overbearing.


----------



## moderan (May 4, 2010)

Groovy. When I find time I'm gonna start inputting stuff.


----------



## LadyWolf (May 17, 2010)

I do enjoy Goodreads. With their seemingly endless group categories, there's something to suit every taste. And the reviews can be not only helpful, but occasionally very amusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*~ L ~*


----------



## garylawing (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, great. Goodreads.com is the largest social network for readers in the world. Their members also create trivia about books, lists of the best books, post their own writing and form groups and book clubs… I enjoyed reading it.  Goodreaders is Very interesting site.. Useful information shared.. Iam very happy to read this site..thanks for giving us nice info..Keep up your good work.


----------



## BitofanInkling (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll have a look at Goodreads, I was also disappointed with Library Thing's limit. Thanks!


----------

